# New gear for preapprentice



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard @k8erade!

Don't get a white hardhat! 
(btw your employer should provide all PPE under OSHA guidelines)

Get the most basic leather pouch you can get, a separate hammer loop, and a leather belt, you will get years out of them.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Veto TP4 :thumbsup:










^^ Notice the belt loop, no belt. Depending on what you do you may just want to carry it.

It's quite small but you can get an amazing amount of stuff in it... or not. It has a nice clip on the back so you can router a slot in your ladder and clip it on. Mine for example in the pics below... 

The Veto TP3 is too small in my book.

These pouches are expensive but if no one steals it... it will last many years. Post below from @Bgmatt gives you an idea on the belt if you wish to get one. The belt on the leather pouch below is very wide (3-4 inches) and has a felt backing so nice against your body. Pouches attach to it.

It is leather pouch #4 (one was stolen) and my 5th and last is the Veto TP4 I bought so I could carry it instead of wearing it. Soon 50 years as an electrician. Do very little now, - only to entertain myself.


----------



## Bgmatt (Oct 7, 2017)

Hi k8erade! I'm probably even greener than you are, but here's something that's been working for me (and I would love to get feedback from the senior guys on it). I went to my local flea market and got an army surplus gear belt and suspenders for $10. They are extremely durable, cheap to buy, and the belt is stiff enough to hold a ton of gear. You can also find padded sleeves that fit the belt if you want.


----------



## AlmostPro (May 29, 2017)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Welcome aboard @k8erade!
> 
> Don't get a white hardhat!
> (btw your employer should provide all PPE under OSHA guidelines)
> ...


No white hardhat?? Any reason for that? All I've seen are either the bob the builder yellow or white. All my co-workers have white.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

AlmostPro said:


> No white hardhat?? Any reason for that? All I've seen are either the bob the builder yellow or white. All my co-workers have white.


In many locations a white hard hat is for inspectors and managers.


----------



## AlmostPro (May 29, 2017)

Ah I see. Where I've been working it has been red.


----------



## CoryF11 (Nov 17, 2017)

I would get a nice leather pouch with a slot for your hammer screwdrivers strippers and etc for tool I personally like Klein tool little pricey but worth it in my opinion


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

CoryF11 said:


> I would get a nice leather pouch with a slot for your hammer screwdrivers strippers and etc for tool I personally like Klein tool little pricey but worth it in my opinion


Welcome aboard Cory!

Enjoy your ride here.

You should intro yourself in the introductions area.


----------

